#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Opnames met nieuwe mengtafel

## Tofke78

Recent heb ik een nieuwe mengtafel aangekocht, namelijk en A&H Qu 24. Meestal gebruik ik de tafel voor live optredens, maar af en toe ook voor opnames. Wat ik nu vaststel is dat de opgenomen stukken heel wat minder warm klinken dan het origineel. Er ontbreekt ook heel wat laag. Alsof er een of andere high pass filter op werd toegepast terwijl dit niet zo is. Wanneer ik het opgenomen stuk "bekijk" in de real time analyser zie je ook werkelijk het verschil met het origineel. Vroeger met mijn oude analoge Midas mengtafel had ik dit probleem helemaal niet. Als recorder gebruik ik een Tascam SS CD-R 200.

Het bizarre nu is dat dit probleem bij live gebruik van de mengtafel zich helemaal niet voordoet. Integendeel is het geluid dan veel dieper dan bij m'n oude analoge Midas.

ik vraag me nu dus af wat er aan de is en wat ik fout doe. Jammer van dit probleem want verder is dit een super mengtafel wat mij betreft.

----------


## showband

synchronisatie (wordclock)  naar de recorder?

----------


## Tofke78

> synchronisatie (wordclock)  naar de recorder?



Geen idee wat je bedoelt.  Sorry, in opname ben ik niet echt helemaal thuis.  Ik neem ook gewoon analoog op.  Misschien ligt het daaraan?  Maar ja, dat deed ik met m'n oude analoge mengtafel ook en toen had ik dit probleem niet...

----------


## qvt

Kijk ff waar de mulitrack het signaal vandaan pakt, volgens de handleiding CH/ST SOURCE in het menu output patch -> Usb audio

----------


## Tofke78

> Kijk ff waar de mulitrack het signaal vandaan pakt, volgens de handleiding CH/ST SOURCE in het menu output patch -> Usb audio



Beste, bedankt voor je reactie.  Ik neem echter niet digitaal op, maar analoog aan de hand van 2 gebalanceerde XLR kabels aangesloten op 2 outputs van de mengtafel, zo links rechts / rechts in de Tascam.  Net zoals ik vroeger met deed met analoge mengtafel.

----------


## NesCio01

> Beste, bedankt voor je reactie.  Ik neem echter niet digitaal op, maar analoog aan de hand van 2 gebalanceerde XLR kabels aangesloten op 2 outputs van de mengtafel, zo links rechts / rechts in de Tascam.  Net zoals ik vroeger met deed met analoge mengtafel.



Wellicht gaat het daar fout?
Je hebt een digitaal signaal dat je door de tafel naar analoog laat converten.
Bij binnenkomst in je recorder, convert deze dit weer naar digitaal.

Ik zou dan kiezen om het 2x converten over te slaan en rechtstreeks
het digitale signaal naar je recorder te sturen en op te nemen.

Je recorder heeft een digitale input op RCA.

Grtz

Nes

----------


## Tofke78

> Wellicht gaat het daar fout?
> Je hebt een digitaal signaal dat je door de tafel naar analoog laat converten.
> Bij binnenkomst in je recorder, convert deze dit weer naar digitaal.
> 
> Ik zou dan kiezen om het 2x converten over te slaan en rechtstreeks
> het digitale signaal naar je recorder te sturen en op te nemen.
> 
> Je recorder heeft een digitale input op RCA.
> 
> ...



klinkt inderdaad aannemelijk. Bedankt! Alleen welke uitgang gebruik ik dan op de Qu24?  Hoewel ik het digitaal mixen al flink gewend ben, ken ik van digitaal opnemen maar heel weinig. We zullen de handleiding maar es bovenhalen...

----------


## Tofke78

Ik merk dat de Qu24 een XLR AES uitgang heeft.  Helaas de Tascam SS CDR 200 niet...  Dan maar op zoek naar een kabel die beide heeft.  Als dit bestaat, gaat dit dan lukken of is dit niet aan te raden want als ik het goed begrijp gaan wa van digitaal gebalanceerd naar digitaal ongebalanceerd?

----------


## showband

xlr aes is gewoon identiek aan S/P-dif. Als die er op zit dan hoef je alleen een verloopje te maken

----------


## frederic

> xlr aes is gewoon identiek aan S/P-dif. Als die er op zit dan hoef je alleen een verloopje te maken



Dat is wel zeer kort door de bocht.

----------


## Tofke78

Online vond ik volgende kabel:

http://www.thomann.de/be/pro_snake_a...if_cable_3.htm

Zal dit perfect werken of gebruik best het volgende:

http://www.thomann.de/be/neutrik_nad...bncadapter.htm

en

http://www.thomann.de/be/cordial_cpds2_cc.htm

----------


## rdreiers

Als eens geprobeerd op twee sporen naar usb te schrijven en dat terug af te spelen?
Warm klinken is een lastige definitie, hoe neem je op? mp3 of wav?
De interne recorder op de qu neemt twee sporen of multitrack op in wav formaat.
Kun je de tascam ook weer verkopen en het geld bij een digitale multi leggen.
Hoe heb je de split gemaakt?

----------


## Tofke78

> Als eens geprobeerd op twee sporen naar usb te schrijven en dat terug af te spelen?
> Warm klinken is een lastige definitie, hoe neem je op? mp3 of wav?
> De interne recorder op de qu neemt twee sporen of multitrack op in wav formaat.
> Kun je de tascam ook weer verkopen en het geld bij een digitale multi leggen.
> Hoe heb je de split gemaakt?



Ik heb helaas geen software op PC om de Qu aan te koppelen en om zo opnames te maken.  Tascam is hiervoor nu net goed spul wat in het verleden prima werkte met m'n analoge mixer.

Het feit is dat de opnames niet slecht klinken, maar het is net alsof er een zwakke high pass filter op wordt toegepast zodat al het laag wordt weggedrukt. Ik heb zowel in wave als mp3 (320kbps) opgenomen. Geen enkel verschil.

Inderdaad kan je met de Qu ook 2 sporen opnemen. Helaas gebeurt die opnamen in een nog hoger formaat (48kHz?) en het toestel waarop ik nadien de tracks wil afspelen, kan dit bestand niet lezen... Ik zou dir eventueel wel kunnen omzetten naar 44,1kHz met software op PC. Dit heb ik nog niet geprobeerd.

Hoe bedoel je "de split gemaakt"?

----------


## frederic

vergeet alles wat analoog is.

Gebruik je mengtafel als audio interface.

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> Ik heb helaas geen software op PC om de Qu aan te koppelen en om zo opnames te maken.  
> 
> Hoe bedoel je "de split gemaakt"?



Naast de USB-driver van de mengtafelfabrikant kun je toe met bv. het gratis audiobewerkingsprogramma Audacity. Ook Reaper kost niet veel.

Met "de split" bedoelt men hoe je de analoge recorder op de mengtafel hebt aangesloten, heb je de main-out gesplit of gebruik je er een aparte uitgang voor? Als je een andere uitgang gebruikt moet je even goed kijken of hier toevallig niet wat processing opzit zoals een highpass-filter.

----------


## rdreiers

De qu's kunnen buiten multitrack toch ook gewoon l/r naar een usb stick schrijven?

Of zit ik er nu naast?

Ofwel usb erin, patchen, rec en klaar, l/r als wav op usb stik???

----------


## NesCio01

Ik ben nu de routing ff kwijt, wat mede komt door mijn onbekendheid
met de QU software.

In mijn Roland situatie is het zo dat ik mijn digirack via Cat5
eerst mijn recorder (48 sporen) instuur en opneem en via de 
recorder en vanuit de recorder gaan alle signalen door naar de
tafel.

De tafel heeft echter ook de mogelijkheid om 2 sporen op USB op
te nemen, maar ook kan ik via de vele outputs ook deze 
opnemen.

Zonder de QU software te kennen, moet deze toch ook wel 
alle kanalen voor jou kunnen opnemen?

grtz


Nes

----------


## Tofke78

> Naast de USB-driver van de mengtafelfabrikant kun je toe met bv. het gratis audiobewerkingsprogramma Audacity. Ook Reaper kost niet veel.
> 
> Met "de split" bedoelt men hoe je de analoge recorder op de mengtafel hebt aangesloten, heb je de main-out gesplit of gebruik je er een aparte uitgang voor? Als je een andere uitgang gebruikt moet je even goed kijken of hier toevallig niet wat processing opzit zoals een highpass-filter.



ik gebruik de xlr links/rechts uitgangen van deQu en plug deze met VanDamme kabels xlr links/rechts in de Tascam.

----------


## Tofke78

> Ik ben nu de routing ff kwijt, wat mede komt door mijn onbekendheid
> met de QU software.
> 
> In mijn Roland situatie is het zo dat ik mijn digirack via Cat5
> eerst mijn recorder (48 sporen) instuur en opneem en via de 
> recorder en vanuit de recorder gaan alle signalen door naar de
> tafel.
> 
> De tafel heeft echter ook de mogelijkheid om 2 sporen op USB op
> ...



het probleem zit'm niet in de (routing)mogelijkheden, maar in wat er met de klankkleur gebeurt.

----------


## Tofke78

> De qu's kunnen buiten multitrack toch ook gewoon l/r naar een usb stick schrijven?
> 
> Of zit ik er nu naast?
> 
> Ofwel usb erin, patchen, rec en klaar, l/r als wav op usb stik???



klopt inderdaad, maar de opname gebeurt dan in een nog hogere kwaliteit (48kHz?) en het toestel waarop nadien de tracks dienen afgespeeld te worden lezen maar tot 44,1kHz. Tenzij je dit kan kiezen op de Qu, maar zover ik weet niet.

----------


## qvt

Om de kwaliteit te beoordelen kunnen de opnames toch wel even op een computer beluisterd worden zeker? Met koptelefoon heb je dan zo door of het klopt of niet.

Of terug afspelen in de mixer.

----------


## drummerke

Verloopt het signaal nu analoog of digitaal? Kan ook ergens fase probleem zijn denk ik.

----------


## Tofke78

> Verloopt het signaal nu analoog of digitaal? Kan ook ergens fase probleem zijn denk ik.



De opname verloopt analoog, links/rechts uit via xlr op de links/rechts analoge ingangen van de Tascam.

----------


## drummerke

Analoog signaal van een digitaal mixer naar digitale recorder is niet optimaal maar zou toch geen sterke klankkleur verandering mogen teweeg brengen. 

Vroeger nam ik ook zo op via 8 aux naar pc interface zonder probleem. 

Wat ik wel eens zou doen is cd aansluiten op mixer. Opnemen via u recorder en dan speaker aansluiten rechtstreeks op mengtafel en op de recorder. Als er dan klank verschil is dan is de kans groot dat de fout bij je recorder ligt. Anyway analoog signaal via uw digi mixer opnemen en terug afspelen via digi mixer is beetje teveel ad da ad da ad da. 

Ik zou de handleiding bestuderen en starten met stereo usb opnames. Heb je ook geen pc voor nodig.

----------


## Tofke78

> Analoog signaal van een digitaal mixer naar digitale recorder is niet optimaal maar zou toch geen sterke klankkleur verandering mogen teweeg brengen. 
> 
> Vroeger nam ik ook zo op via 8 aux naar pc interface zonder probleem. 
> 
> Wat ik wel eens zou doen is cd aansluiten op mixer. Opnemen via u recorder en dan speaker aansluiten rechtstreeks op mengtafel en op de recorder. Als er dan klank verschil is dan is de kans groot dat de fout bij je recorder ligt. Anyway analoog signaal via uw digi mixer opnemen en terug afspelen via digi mixer is beetje teveel ad da ad da ad da. 
> 
> Ik zou de handleiding bestuderen en starten met stereo usb opnames. Heb je ook geen pc voor nodig.




Teveel ad da is inderdaad niet optimaal.

Aan de recorder zal het zeker niet liggen daar dit dezelfde is als bij de analoge mengtafel waar dit "probleem" zich niet voordeed.

Zodra ik de speciale kabel AES naar spdif heb, ga ik dit eens testen. Zo zal de opname volledig digitaal verlopen. Hoe ik via USB naar deze recorder kan opnemen, weet ik niet.

----------


## drummerke

Opnemen rechtstreeks op usb stick of HD schijf. 

Waarvoor worden de opnames gebruikt? 

Het is wel belangrijk dat je vind waar de fout zit om die in het verleden te voorkomen. Indien het te maken heeft met ondergrondse mixer instellingen die je niet direct kan zien dan blijft het steeds een risico. 
Een digi mixer bevat zoveel interne tools dat het gevaar reëel is daar fouten in te maken. 

Ik hoop dat je een oplossing vind.

----------


## Hitvision

Sorry totaal offtopic maar vond het wel grappig! Tijdreizen is dus toch mogelijk #taalvoutje.





> Het is wel belangrijk dat je vind waar de fout zit om die in het verleden te voorkomen.

----------


## rdreiers

Volgens mij gaat hier veel naast elkaar.

Laat ik even voor aan beginnen.

Een qu mixer heeft een usb poort bovenop de console zitten (niet die achterop) waar je een usb stick in kunt doen en twee sporen opnemen, bijvoorbeeld het l/r signaal.

Deze opname is in wav formaat, kan dan op de qu of op een laptop, pc worden afgespeeld.

Er wordt idd op 48khz opgenomen, daar dat recorders daar ook mee werken moet dit geen probleem zijn.

Waar mis ik nu iets wat de ts ertoe beweegt om met zijn tascam toch te gaan opnemen?

De opgenomen wav, waarmee wil je deze uiteindelijk gaan afspelen?

Richard

----------


## Tofke78

> Volgens mij gaat hier veel naast elkaar.
> 
> Laat ik even voor aan beginnen.
> 
> Een qu mixer heeft een usb poort bovenop de console zitten (niet die achterop) waar je een usb stick in kunt doen en twee sporen opnemen, bijvoorbeeld het l/r signaal.
> 
> Deze opname is in wav formaat, kan dan op de qu of op een laptop, pc worden afgespeeld.
> 
> Er wordt idd op 48khz opgenomen, daar dat recorders daar ook mee werken moet dit geen probleem zijn.
> ...



Het opgenomen bestand wordt nadien gebruikt en afgespeeld op een Tyros 4 (welke voorzien is van een interne ssd). De mediaplayer leest waves tot 44.1kHz

----------


## Tofke78

> Opnemen rechtstreeks op usb stick of HD schijf. 
> 
> Waarvoor worden de opnames gebruikt? 
> 
> Het is wel belangrijk dat je vind waar de fout zit om die in het verleden te voorkomen. Indien het te maken heeft met ondergrondse mixer instellingen die je niet direct kan zien dan blijft het steeds een risico. 
> Een digi mixer bevat zoveel interne tools dat het gevaar reëel is daar fouten in te maken. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat je een oplossing vind.



Als backing track welke afgespeeld wordt op een Tyros 4.

Er zijn echt geen instellingen van toepassingen.

Zodra ik de digi kabel heb, ga ik deze optie uittesten

----------


## rdreiers

Nu is het helder wat je wilt.

Ik heb twee digitale wegen om te bewandelen voor je.

1)

Opnemen met de qu16 twee sporen op usb stick (48khz)
met http://www.voxengo.com/product/r8brain/
downsamplen naar 44.1 khz en deze file de tyros 4 in.

2) 
Opnemen met reaper
http://www.reaper.fm/
Hier kun je instellen dat je in 44.1 khz kunt opnemen, deze wav kan dan zo je tyros 4 in.

Bovengenoemde lijken met de eenvoudigste oplossing.

Uiteraard zijn we benieuwd hoe een en ander gaat.

Richard

----------


## Tofke78

> Nu is het helder wat je wilt.
> 
> Ik heb twee digitale wegen om te bewandelen voor je.
> 
> 1)
> 
> Opnemen met de qu16 twee sporen op usb stick (48khz)
> met http://www.voxengo.com/product/r8brain/
> downsamplen naar 44.1 khz en deze file de tyros 4 in.
> ...



Aha dat lijken mij interessante mogelijkheden die ik zeker ga uitproberen.  Bedankt voor de tips. Zodra ik tijd heb, doe ik de tests en laat jullie de resultaten weten. Ik doe zeker ook de test met de digitale kabel, maar wacht nog op de levering.

bedankt!

----------


## Tofke78

Opname via dure digitale kabel getest. Resultaat: geluid blijft ondermaats en ''bas-loos''. 2-track opname gedaan via Qu24 opname op hard disk. Daarna omgezet naar44.1khz met software. Resultaat: idem, basloos en ondermaats. Had ik m'n analoge tafel niet weggedaan... Maar blijft bizar gezien de digitale tafel in live situaties stukken beter klinkt dan de analoge tafel. Maar hier zit ik nu... Ik kan dus gewoon geen goede opnames meer maken en nergens een oplossing.

----------


## drbeat

> Opname via dure digitale kabel getest. Resultaat: geluid blijft ondermaats en ''bas-loos''. 2-track opname gedaan via Qu24 opname op hard disk. Daarna omgezet naar44.1khz met software. Resultaat: idem, basloos en ondermaats. Had ik m'n analoge tafel niet weggedaan... Maar blijft bizar gezien de digitale tafel in live situaties stukken beter klinkt dan de analoge tafel. Maar hier zit ik nu... Ik kan dus gewoon geen goede opnames meer maken en nergens een oplossing.



Das wel heel erg vreemd.....ik herken deze problematiek als zodanig niet... altans met mijn digitafel. Gaat er niet iets mis met converteren?? Ik weet dat bij het terugzetten wat verlies kan ontstaan maar dat t dan voornamelijk in het laag gaat zitten das wel vreemd... 

Zoals de tafel live klinkt moet hij ook met opnames klinken...dat laatste dat ben ik wel gewend van mijn digitafel en ook van de tafels die ik ken.... X32, roland, m200i, en zelfs bij de oudjes zoals de roland vs2480...

zou er wat mis zijn met je tafel??

----------


## NesCio01

> Opname via dure digitale kabel getest. Resultaat: geluid blijft ondermaats en ''bas-loos''. 2-track opname gedaan via Qu24 opname op hard disk. Daarna omgezet naar44.1khz met software. Resultaat: idem, basloos en ondermaats. Had ik m'n analoge tafel niet weggedaan... Maar blijft bizar gezien de digitale tafel in live situaties stukken beter klinkt dan de analoge tafel. Maar hier zit ik nu... Ik kan dus gewoon geen goede opnames meer maken en nergens een oplossing.



Hi Tofke,

Kun je in je tafel zien wat je opneemt? Moet je ingangen aanwijzen
of neem je rechtstreeks L + R out op en staat dan alles wel naar L + R gepatched.

Neem je bijvoorbeeld enkel de kanalen naar je topjes op?

Staat er wellicht een EQ of filterinstelling in je opname aan (LPF/HPF)?

Neem je Pre of Postfader op, pre of post EQ of top of channel.

Wanneer je niet het probleem kunt tacklen, dan zou ik toch eens
langs de leverancier gaan en het probleem voorleggen.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Tofke78

> Hi Tofke,
> 
> Kun je in je tafel zien wat je opneemt? Moet je ingangen aanwijzen
> of neem je rechtstreeks L + R out op en staat dan alles wel naar L + R gepatched.
> 
> Neem je bijvoorbeeld enkel de kanalen naar je topjes op?
> 
> Staat er wellicht een EQ of filterinstelling in je opname aan (LPF/HPF)?
> 
> ...



Nes

Ik heb al analoog geprobeerd op de master uitgangen links/rechts, analoog op 2 andere stereo mix uitgangen.  Uiteraard respecteer ik al de nodige instellingen en routings.  Ook al digitaal via AES geprobeerd.  Resultaat is steeds hetzelfde: minder diepte, veel minder sub.  Wanneer je het resultaat afspeelt via de mengtafel, zie je op de RTA ook duidelijk het verschil met het origineel. Bizar dat ik dit fenomeen bij live situaties niet ervaar.  In tegenstelling klinkt deze digitale tafel beter en dieper dan de oude analoge.  Ik weet dus geen raad wat te doen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Nes
> 
> Ik heb al analoog geprobeerd op de master uitgangen links/rechts, analoog op 2 andere stereo mix uitgangen.  Uiteraard respecteer ik al de nodige instellingen en routings.  Ook al digitaal via AES geprobeerd.  Resultaat is steeds hetzelfde: minder diepte, veel minder sub.  Wanneer je het resultaat afspeelt via de mengtafel, zie je op de RTA ook duidelijk het verschil met het origineel. Bizar dat ik dit fenomeen bij live situaties niet ervaar.  In tegenstelling klinkt deze digitale tafel beter en dieper dan de oude analoge.  Ik weet dus geen raad wat te doen.



Het blijft een uitdaging, maar ik zou dat analoge verhaal snel gaan vergeten.
Je hebt niet voor niets een digitale tafel.

Ik heb nog niet gelezen dat je hebt opgenomen op USB?
Ik ben ook erg benieuwd naar die opname.

Grtz

Nes

----------


## Tofke78

> Het blijft een uitdaging, maar ik zou dat analoge verhaal snel gaan vergeten.
> Je hebt niet voor niets een digitale tafel.
> 
> Ik heb nog niet gelezen dat je hebt opgenomen op USB?
> Ik ben ook erg benieuwd naar die opname.
> 
> Grtz
> 
> Nes



Beste Nes

Uiteraard wil niet meer terug naar analoog, maar het opnemen met digitaal is nu wel teleurstelllend. Ik heb ook al opnames gedaan op met de on board recorder van de Qu24 (op hard disk via usb dus).  Resultaat is idem.   Een oplossing kan zijn om tijdens de opname de algemene EQ toch in te schakelen en hier het laag wat op te halen.  Wel jammer dat ik dit moet doen om bij het origineel dan te benaderen.  Het blijft ook een gok vanaf welke frequentie en hoeveel...  Ok, eenmaal je het gevonden hebt, kan ik het saven voor de toekomst.  Maar het blijft toch gepruts vind ik.

----------


## SPS

Het is toch heel merkwaardig dat als je van je masteruitgangen LR analoog opneemt, dat het dan ook niet goed is?
Je neemt dan toch gewoon het analoge signaal op dat naar je PA gaat?
Luister je de opname af via dezelfde installatie?

----------


## Tofke78

> Het is toch heel merkwaardig dat als je van je masteruitgangen LR analoog opneemt, dat het dan ook niet goed is?
> Je neemt dan toch gewoon het analoge signaal op dat naar je PA gaat?
> Luister je de opname af via dezelfde installatie?



Ja, maar het geluid passeert steeds de mengtafel die altijd een A/D D/A conversie doet. Opname wordt via dezelfde installatie afgespeeld.

----------


## SPS

> Ja, maar het geluid passeert steeds de mengtafel die altijd een A/D D/A conversie doet. Opname wordt via dezelfde installatie afgespeeld.



En dat zijn 24 bits converters die je ook gebruikt bij het origineel en dan wel goed performen. Staat stiekem toch een low-cut aan op de ingang die je voor de weergave gebruikt.
Als je een CD tje weergeeft via dezelfde weg, heb je dan wel een normale klank?

----------

